# Snowy Mountains Bluey's



## PSimmo (Nov 1, 2009)

There where heaps of bluetounges out this afternoon when we where on lur way out to the lake to go fishing. Here are a couple of shots.

One was really orange in colour.


----------



## Jakee (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm sure thats a blotched bluetongue... 
Very nice.


----------



## kupper (Nov 1, 2009)

sure is blotched a little skinny though 

simmo what was the general condition of the blueys you saw all a bit under weight?


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 1, 2009)

_Tiliqua nigrolutea_.....nice lizards and nice shots....great clarity....let me guess, L series glass?? lmao.

He does look a little thin but he is a wild herp so maybe he has just had a lean few months.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## PSimmo (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks guys..they were all a bit skinny, but it has been ****ty cold down this neck of the world during winter and they where out every where today basking.
Im guessing that there hasn't been a lot of food about for them..but there are already a few grasshoppers about so it wont be long before they put the weight back on.

And yes Josh...the 70-200 F2.8 IS L


----------



## Brettix (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice mate and good find.
So i take it you caught no fish :lol:


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 2, 2009)

Great Alpine Blotchies! Love em!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice Blueys..... did you get the ticks off them? We used to catch the local ones to get all their ticks off, poor things.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice Alpines i own several of these guys.
They tend to be a little bit slimmer than easterns and at this time of the year they look shocking after winter and we have had an unseasonaly cold spring.
A few of mine only showed themselves last week after a few days of warm weather in a row.
Nice find.


----------

